# Midwest Slot Car Show Reminder 11/11/2007



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

October 15th is rapidly approaching
Table reservations will increase to $35.00 on the 15th.
All confirmations will be mailed on October 29th

Mike


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Who's going to be at the motel on Saturday? AL


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where and when is this?

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

MIDWEST SLOT CAR MEET Sunday Nov. 11,2007
Lincoln Center, 2450 Lincoln St., Highland IN
* * * THIS IS A NEW LOCATION * * *
Admission is $5.00 for Adults, Under 16 FREE The hall is located about 1.5 miles south of I-94 and US41 on Lincoln St. 
The Amerihost has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show. Rooms must be reserved 1 month prior to the show (October 10th). The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall.The hotel address and phone number is: Amerihost 7813 Indianapolis Blvd.Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 fax # - 219.845.4074 email - [email protected] 
Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate 

Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.
Tentative shows for 2008 April 13th and November 9th
MAIL TO MIKE DORE PO BOX 52 FREEPORT IL 61032


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike,

Looking forward to the show....I have been sending flyers to everyone that I ship to.


----------

